#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Beste wensen alemaal

## SportFreak

Gelukkig nieuw jaar en hopenlijk tot volgend jaar

----------


## Oiseau

In-sha-Allah, bij leven en welzijn.
Hoe meer sfenzj hoe beter de sfeer is..

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hetzelfde, beste SportFreak en Oiseau en alle andere forumleden.

Op wsdb is de sfeer wel goed volgens mij.

nvdd en wsdb worden de meest informatieve fora in het nederlandse taalgebied.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Iedereen een gelukkig nieuwjaar. Sportfreak, Oiseau, Revisor, Knuppeltje, Olive Yao, Nederlandertje, mrz, Bart.nl...



.

----------


## mrz

Yes gelukkig nieuwjaar allemaal. Welkom in global village Ala Vietnam! 😀 😀 😀

----------

